# canola



## seamuswildflower (Apr 2, 2011)

does anyone have hives near canola? there are 100s of acres here in south carina


----------



## bendriftin (Nov 1, 2010)

Go for it just extract honey as soon as it is capped or it will chrystalize. I would suggest putting them on clover or something after that for winter stores


----------



## sharpdog (Jun 6, 2012)

bendriftin said:


> Go for it just extract honey as soon as it is capped or it will chrystalize. I would suggest putting them on clover or something after that for winter stores


I agree, makes a good crop, but dont waste time getting it off.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Yup. Canola the fastest crystalizing honey out there. It will crystalize in a 90F hive, in days!


----------



## sharpdog (Jun 6, 2012)

Tenbears said:


> Yup. Canola the fastest crystalizing honey out there. It will crystalize in a 90F hive, in days!


Yeah, aproximately 15-30 days. Its bad but not that bad.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

How long will it last (not crystallized) once extracted and bottled?


----------



## sharpdog (Jun 6, 2012)

snl said:


> How long will it last (not crystallized) once extracted and bottled?


Yep, that happens fast! I have had it crystallize in the drum in 3-4 days.
Seems pretty quick after the bees have the moisture down to 16.5-17%


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

sharpdog said:


> Yep, that happens fast! I have had it crystallize in the drum in 3-4 days.


So who "messes" with it and why?


----------



## Greenride (Jul 7, 2013)

I get the part about extracting, but what's the problem with crystallized honey? Sell it Rossed, creamed, or sectioned as a local premium product. 
Spreads like butter, tastes like sweet golden sunshine!
Fabian


----------



## sharpdog (Jun 6, 2012)

Greenride said:


> I get the part about extracting, but what's the problem with crystallized honey? Sell it Rossed, creamed, or sectioned as a local premium product.
> Spreads like butter, tastes like sweet golden sunshine!
> Fabian


And it pays the same in the drum.


----------



## Colino (May 28, 2013)

The Canola varieties they have now do not crystallize that fast. The No.1 Canada White honey we produce is mainly Canola honey. It will turn into beautiful creamed honey if you strain it down to 400 mic. I have some in jars from last fall that still haven't hardened up and it sells for a premium price..


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

One person's crystal is another's treasures!
Everything has its place once you know how to use it. Humm, creamed canola honey.
Gotta try that one someday.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

Some canola impressions from Germany, where it starts to blossoming right now.

Hauling some hives.









Display pallets that I use serving as strap down helpers. 









Arrived...









Next day.









Another yard. We only have small fields of canola, only a couple of hectars each. 25 acres or so. 



























Blossoms from top of the plant down to the ground, each leaf node has some blossoms.


















There are two-three more days of sun and then there is some rain coming. Perfect conditions for a heavy nectar crop.









You need to do something to get the perfectly creamed canola honey - or you end up with honey that is hard like a rock.


----------



## seamuswildflower (Apr 2, 2011)

my concern is roundup and its effect on my bees?


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

Canola fields are sprayed with roundup before planting of the canola to kill volunteer cereals and grassy weeds and again about a month before the canola blooms. Bees will not be in the fields with no blooms. I see no impact on the bees. 

A good hive will fill a deep super in less than a week during the canola bloom.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

seamuswildflower said:


> my concern is roundup and its effect on my bees?


Roundup has no ill effect on bees. In fact a great many beekeepers have and do use it as a defoliant in the apiary. a practice that has endured for many years>


----------



## dadandsonsbees (Jan 25, 2012)

Tenbears said:


> Roundup has no ill effect on bees. In fact a great many beekeepers have and do use it as a defoliant in the apiary. a practice that has endured for many years>


I agree Tenbears, I have used roundup around my hives for as long as I can remember and I have not experienced any ill effects. 
And as far as Canola honey it will set fast. I had a friend of mine harvest some canola honey and it crystalized in his buckets. He was going to throw it out I told him to sell it like it was. He sold every last bit of it and had people asking for more. Now he is asking all the farmers when are they planning on planting it again.


----------



## Colino (May 28, 2013)

beepro said:


> One person's crystal is another's treasures!
> Everything has its place once you know how to use it. Humm, creamed canola honey.
> Gotta try that one someday.


I discovered by accident that if you strain the honey through a 400 mic. sieve it will naturally cream itself. Also if you put it in the freezer after extracting it will stop crystallizing.


----------



## nlk3233 (May 19, 2014)

dadandsonsbees said:


> I agree Tenbears, I have used roundup around my hives for as long as I can remember and I have not experienced any ill effects.
> And as far as Canola honey it will set fast. I had a friend of mine harvest some canola honey and it crystalized in his buckets. He was going to throw it out I told him to sell it like it was. He sold every last bit of it and had people asking for more. Now he is asking all the farmers when are they planning on planting it again.


I don't mean to contradict you both, but you are completely wrong.
The Shikimate Pathway(The shikimate pathway is the biosynthetic sequence employed by plants and bacteria such as E. coli to generate the aromatic amino acids) which glyphosate targets in plants to disrupt growth was once said not to exist in humans.
Although that is true, the exact pathway does not exist, but the bacteria it targets are employed by our guts to breakdown food to energy.
These bacteria are also found in animals and insects.

Spraying roundup(glyphosate) is quite possibly one of the worst things you can do for yourself, and your bees.


----------



## dadandsonsbees (Jan 25, 2012)

WELL EXCUSE ME FOR NOT HAVING ANY ILL EFFECTS. First of all I don't appreciate being called completely wrong. I stated that I have not had any ill effects. My bees have not experienced any ill effects nor have I. I have done this for many, many, many, many years. I have been keeping bees for 20 years and what works for me I'm going to do. When you have kept bees as long as Tenbears and myself then come back and call me wrong. Written words verses actual results....lets see.....I'll take the results.





nlk3233 said:


> I don't mean to contradict you both, but you are completely wrong.
> The Shikimate Pathway(The shikimate pathway is the biosynthetic sequence employed by plants and bacteria such as E. coli to generate the aromatic amino acids) which glyphosate targets in plants to disrupt growth was once said not to exist in humans.
> Although that is true, the exact pathway does not exist, but the bacteria it targets are employed by our guts to breakdown food to energy.
> These bacteria are also found in animals and insects.
> ...


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

I've used it for years and seen no effect on my bees, positive or negative. I have found it makes keeping the weeds off the electric fence much easier.


----------



## Myron Denny (Sep 27, 2009)

Another Canola Question:
One of our local group has bee's on canola, he says they have made several supers full of honey. I was told today that canola honey granulates so fast it sometimes will not extract from the frames. I am also told the extracted honey will crystallize in the jars very fast. Any suggestions I will forward on.
Myron Denny
Glencoe Okla


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Mix with different honey to see if they will slow down the
crystalization process.


----------

